

Walmart's guide on silencing workers leaked - chroem
http://occupywallst.org/article/point-of-public-information/

======
Justsignedup
This is very common, you cannot expect a company to simply bend over and let
every one of it's workers join a Union or similar. When I worked at CVS they
did the same sort of thing with any worker unions trying to form at CVS.

Also that correlation between union membership and middle class income % needs
some research citation, are we sure it is a causality not a correlation?

~~~
chroem
Well, it's illegal for them to fight the unionization of their workers.
Normally when they do it, they say "but we're not anti-union" with a wink and
a smile, and that makes it okay. However, if the leaked documents are
legitimate, they may be evidence of criminal wrongdoing.

Also, I'm troubled by the fact that this submission seems to have been deleted
from the front page(s). It's only showing up on new submissions now.

------
patrickmay
While Walmart may not be on the side of the angels, this story is disingenuous
in at least one significant way. Figure 1 has the caption "As union membership
rates decrease, middle-class incomes shrink" but the two axes are labeled
"Union membership rate" and "Middle-class share of income".

It would be much more honest to track inflation adjusted actual wages.

